# what is tiny green balls floating in my tanks?



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Plant seeds? Purigen or pelletized root fertilizer leak? Body snatcher spores? :hihi:


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Like a duckweed only tiny, tiny....wolf** something or other. Too early to remember the name of the plant.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

i will bet on fern spores 
do you have_ Ceratopteris?_


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

here are some pics. they can be floating & sinking...


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a ton of those mixed in with my DHG. Did you buy any DHG lately?


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

WATduh said:


> I had a ton of those mixed in with my DHG. Did you buy any DHG lately?


i have them over 6 months already. they came to my tanks through shrimp bags which i bought from aquabid. i thought it's just "something", but they really multiply them self ..... and it's kindda hard to remove them.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

Botrydium granulatum?


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> Botrydium granulatum?


i dont think so, Botrydium granulatum is saltwater problem.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

its definitely also a freshwater problem...

this is pond mud:










this is why they are difficult to remove:










*Key references*
Dillard, G.E. (2007). Freshwater algae of the southeastern United States Part 8. Chrysophyceae, Xanthophyceae, Cryptophyceae and Dinophyceae. Bibliotheca Phycologica 112: [i-vi], 1-127, 22 pls.

Huxley, R. & Pentecost, A. (2002). Order Oedogoniales. In: The Freshwater Algal Flora of the British Isles. An identification guide to freshwater and terrestrial algae. (John, D.M., Whitton, B.A. & Brook, A.J. Eds), pp. 409-432. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press.

http://www.algaebase.org/search/species/detail/?species_id=32364


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow....I really do learn something new on here every day!


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

they look kinda cool haha.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

So does duckweed until it covers the top of the tank in a week. lol


----------

